# Sort of G Scale Simpson Characters



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been scouring EBAY as of late for figures that would work on the layout. One of the auctions I blundered across was this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Small-S...eCyl4G%2FBrNbyTwpUi0A%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

That auction is over, but there are others:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-10pcs-L...e89b602&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=222461442950


The price seemed right (cheap), so I took a chance. They arrived a week ago.

Well, the figures do have a distinctive 'character.' They are also closer to 1:20 or even 1:18 than 1:24. I decided I could live with that (hey, I've got Waldo and superhero figures for the layout, among other oddities. Got beat on the astronaut auction - bummer.) 

The bus driver will fit right in (I picked up a school bus ages ago). No problem with Homer, Willy or Flanders. Not sure what to do with three Bart's - one seems like trouble enough. His buddy Millhouse is workable. 

But, some of the other characters, the School Teacher, Ned's kids,...well, they can't even remain standing up. They'll need bases. 

Maybe somebody will find this interesting or useful or worth laughing at.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a bunch of the first lot. I used Bart for the LGB Fireman motorbike which I bought with no rider then removed the fire fighting stuff. He is designed to be sitting on the ground but he worked for the bike.
Bart is a 'no hands type of dude' so it's good enough.










Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thinker;

I have found that sometimes figures can still be used even when they are not the correct size. A few years ago I purchased the figures brought out with The Hobbit movies. I thought they would be the same size as the figures that were featured with The Lord of the Rings (those figures were just about perfect). Oh boy, was I wrong!

Here you see Dwalin, Bilbo, and Thorin standing by themselves. They look just fine without any other figures.










Here is Dwalin standing behind a Nazgul figure from the first set of movie figures. Dwalin was big for a dwarf, but even if the Nazgul were not in a defensive crouch, Dwalin would still be taller.










Here are Bilbo and Thorin with a Brandywine & Gondor Railroad coach guard. Bilbo is short, but he should be only about the size of a nine or ten year old boy. Thorin is the same height as the coach guardl










Oh well, the "giant dwarves" will probably get re-purposed as men-at-arms for Gondor.

Hope your Simpsons Characters work well for you.

Best wishes,
David Meashey

P,S. Not sure why, but the thumbnails did not load. Should be OK now.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

yer pics arent showing up dave


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Not for me either...
They seem to have the right URL address form but they are not showing up as thumbnails on the bottom of Dave's thread as attachments.
Perhaps Dave went about it in an unusual way this time and the server deleted them. Maybe he saved the attachment picture addresses after uploading but then cancelled that post and later used the same picture addresses in a new post. 
He can fix it by editing his post, going to advanced and re-uploading the pictures then changing the inline addresses to the new image addresses. 

Andrew


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Those are pretty cool, Dave, nice to see characters out of the ordinary


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

That's better Dave, we can see the thumbnails now. This can happen because the attachments are in a second browser window which will persist even though the original Go Advanced window is cancelled. One of the fail aspects of their weird user interface design using two windows. 

Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew;

I believe that I did have some trouble with that post. Either the main text got closed accidentally, or something happened to the window with the images. I thought I got everything back, but I could not tell there was a problem. That is most likely because the images are also on my computer, so they will always display for me. It is a shame that VS lost our access to our photo storage. That system allowed one to return to stored photos without having to go through half a dozen steps to post them again.

Well, that approach seems to be gone forever, so I guess I will have to "love the girl I'm with." My wife somehow managed to erase an entire memory chip, so some of those photos only exist as "lost in cyberspace."

Pity,
David Meashey


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is an old image I found of Homer about to mess with something he knows nothing about.










Andrew


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave-

I picked these up a couple weeks ago - 1/24 and well detailed:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391746673465?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I was looking for a priest/reverend figure at the time, and thought the dancing girl would fit in with the 'one man band' guy. I have since ordered another priest.


----------

